# 20" auf Cube Kid 200 Basis



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo,  ich werde in den nächsten Tagen,  Wochen ein 20" auf Basis des Cube Kid 200 bauen. Mal schauen wo wir da dann hinkommen.  
Das Rad soll eine Art Referenz werden.  Im Kindergarten sprechen mich öfters Väter und Mütter an weil es einfach nix ordentliches gibt.  

Mein Sohn hat ein Superb bekommen welches ich etwas umgebaut habe.


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

So der Rahmen ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

laufräder werden aus Kinlin mit Novatec Rennrad Naben gebaut. Speichen muss ich mal sehen. 
Gleich noch einen zweiten LRS für s Superb da ist noch der Originale drin.


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

10,6 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2015)

Unterm Strich bleibt da doch allenfalls der Rahmen über, wenn es ein "Referenzprojekt" werden soll. Aber Dein Lager scheint ja gut gefüllt zu sein...


----------



## Floh (21. Januar 2015)

Diese alte Shimano Zugverlegung... So ein Shadow Schaltwerk kostet doch nun auch nix mehr extra...
Rahmen Sattel, Gabel und Steuersatz kannste behalten.


----------



## track94 (21. Januar 2015)

Sorry...ich stehe gerade mir meinen Hirnwindungen auf Kriegsfuß und bitte um ausführlichere Aufklärung


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

innenlager lasse ich auch drin weil ich keine 100 € für 50 g ausgeben werde. weiß wer wo ich einen 200g sattel bekomme?


----------



## track94 (21. Januar 2015)

Profirad.de Odyssey junior 182 gr.  22.95 plus Versand


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Oh danke werde ich gleich mal schauen


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

M8 Schrauben am Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (21. Januar 2015)

Beim Innenlager ist nicht mehr Gewicht drin   für nen kleineren Preis

Beim sind es ca.30€ für ca. 100 gr


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Also das Originale wiege knapp über 300 mit einer 120 er Achse. Alles was preislich OK ist wiegt auch 250 oder übersehe ich eines


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Kcnc Lenker auf 54 cm gekürzt.


----------



## track94 (21. Januar 2015)

Token mit Carbon -Schalen ca220 gr allerdings Vierkant ,ich weiß ja nicht was du brauchst .

Kürzt du den Lenker nicht noch mehr?


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Das Token Lager kostet aber ordentlich.  Ich lass den erstmal bei 54 cm. Mein Junior kommt damit ganz gut klar


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Original Kurbel wird durch eine sinz bmx mit 135 mm ersetzt. Ich hoffe mal dass dies mit der Kettenlinie dann passt

Die sinz wiegt mit einem 34 er Blatt ca 560 g und kostet nicht so extrem viel. 

Denke das ist ok

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

Ne 135er Kurbel ist für ein 20" vieeeeel zu lang! Da kannste eine ja als Ständer benutzen.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

Habe dir 2 Mow Joe 20"x 1.85 angeboten. 
Interesse oder hat sich das erledigt?
Sabine


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Das war mir einfach zu teuer. Ich aber welche zu einem fairen Preis bekommen. Original ist da auch eine 135er dran


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2015)

danke. jo dann mach mal.


----------



## Floh (21. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Token-Lager war mir auch zu teuer. Zumal man evtl. bei Vierkant verschiedene Längen probieren muss bis es mit der Kettenlinie passt. Ein Shimano Lager kostet so 12 Euro, da legt man sich auch mal eins hin wenn die Länge nicht ganz passt. Die Sinz-Kurbel ist ganz hübsch für das Geld.

Mit dem Odyssey Junior ist das so eine Sache. Meiner fährt den auch, aber ich habe ihm noch keine Aussage entlocken können ob der wirklich bequem ist. Er hat halt eine sehr kleine Sitzfläche. Gut, so ein Brötchenhintern wie der von meinem passt da ganz gut drauf, aber naja. Leicht ist er und auch gut verarbeitet.

Ich habe übrigens für 20 Zoll eine schöne leichte Alu-Gabel von kubikes erstanden für 50 Euro, wiegt deutlich weniger als die Stahlgabel im Cube (waren das 450 Gramm?) Kann man hier sehen: http://www.kubikes.de/20-zoll.html
Steht nicht auf der Homepage, aber sie melden sich fix wenn man sie anmailt.


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Ich versuche mal doch besser eine 125 er sinz zu ergattern


----------



## Floh (21. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Sorry...ich stehe gerade mir meinen Hirnwindungen auf Kriegsfuß und bitte um ausführlichere Aufklärung


Ich meine den riesigen Bogen den der Schaltzug da hinten macht. Bei SRAM und den neuen Shimanos geht der Schaltzug von vorne ins Schaltwerk, schön glatt von da wo er herkommt. Weniger Reibung, bleibt nicht überall hängen.
Aber geh mal in einen Fahrradladen, da stehen 2000 Euro Pedelecs mit genauso einer Riesen-Schlange weil der Produktmanager 5 Euro am Schaltwerk sparen konnte.
Bei meiner Frau auch: Komplett XT mit Scheibenbremsen, Kurbel, 10-fach und Nabendynamo, und ein XT-Schaltwerk ohne Shadow-Betätigung.


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Januar 2015)

Hehe die Züge habe ich schon teilweise angepasst


----------



## zzeuzz (22. Januar 2015)

Geschaltet wird mit xt 786


----------



## Floh (23. Januar 2015)

Ist das grüne Zeug original? Das ist ja mal der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (23. Januar 2015)

nein das ist mein werk


----------



## zzeuzz (23. Januar 2015)

Danke ans Forum für die Reifen. Wiegen 310 g,  Top


----------



## zzeuzz (24. Januar 2015)

weiß wer so ich sowas herbekomme ohne 7 € fracht zahlen zu müssen. die firma ist telefonisch auch nicht erreichbar.

http://www.pda-tech.de/pi26/pd57.html

ich möchte eine 130er Nabe einbauen und will damit quasi den Spalt ausgleichen. Sollte doch funktionieren oder?


----------



## zzeuzz (24. Januar 2015)

Neue Sattelstütze auf 300 gekürzt,  meine Yokes und paar Titanschrauben. 200 g gespart.


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> weiß wer so ich sowas herbekomme ohne 7 € fracht zahlen zu müssen. die firma ist telefonisch auch nicht erreichbar.
> 
> http://www.pda-tech.de/pi26/pd57.html
> 
> ich möchte eine 130er Nabe einbauen und will damit quasi den Spalt ausgleichen. Sollte doch funktionieren oder?



Würde ich nicht machen, nichtmal bei dem geringen Gewicht der Zwerge. Da wäre es besser du holst dir eine 135er Nabe oder neue Endanschläge für die Nabe in der passenden Breite...


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Unterm Strich bleibt da doch allenfalls der Rahmen über, wenn es ein "Referenzprojekt" werden soll. Aber Dein Lager scheint ja gut gefüllt zu sein...



 Referenz kann man ja unterschiedlich interpretieren, ich hab das Gefühl hier siegt die Vernunft.


----------



## zzeuzz (26. Januar 2015)

ja sicher siegt die vernunft. alles andere würde selbst im einkauf 4 stellig werden und das soll es auf keinen fall


----------



## zzeuzz (26. Januar 2015)

ich habe mal versucht etwas zu recherchieren bezgl. des umbaus der endkappen von 130 auf 135 mm. laut distributor gibt es da keine teile für. irgendwie mag ich das aber gar nicht so recht glauben. die mtb superlight naben sind doch bis auf den flansch baugleich. kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen? schonmal danke


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

Hast du Zugang zu einer Drehbank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2015)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> ich habe mal versucht etwas zu recherchieren bezgl. des umbaus der endkappen von 130 auf 135 mm. laut distributor gibt es da keine teile für. irgendwie mag ich das aber gar nicht so recht glauben. die mtb superlight naben sind doch bis auf den flansch baugleich. kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen? schonmal danke


Ich kenne den genauen Aufbau der Nabe nicht, unsere passte auf Anhieb. Hat die eine normale Hohlachse mit Gewinde, oder ist die Außenseite glatt..?
Für ersteres könntest Du mal nach 'Achsverlängerung Fahrrad' googlen. In der Bildersuche kommen neben vielen BMX-Pegs auch diverse Verlängerungen für die Montage von Anhängern oder Stützrädern hoch. Vielleicht ist da was dabei, zB: http://www.brucker-radl-service.com/product_info.php?info=p1647_adapter-zur-achs-verlaengerung.html

Wenn die Außenseite glatt ist, müsstest Du nach kompatiblen Hülsen suchen, oder eine der o.g. aufbohren und ggf kürzen. Meine alten American Classic-Naben haben solche Spacer, die HR-Nabe geht somit von 120mm-135mm.
Frag doch ansonsten vielleicht mal den Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu . Vielleicht hat er Einzelteile von den Novatec-Naben..?

VG, Stefan


----------



## zzeuzz (27. Januar 2015)

Die neue 115 mm Kurbel für kleines Geld


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Mit Kettenschutz kein schlechter Wert.


----------



## track94 (30. Januar 2015)

Ist das eine Frog Kombi


----------



## zzeuzz (30. Januar 2015)

Gute Frage. ICH habe diese gebraucht gekauft


----------



## track94 (30. Januar 2015)

Was ist den da für ein Kettenblatt drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (30. Januar 2015)

36 Zähne


----------



## track94 (30. Januar 2015)

Dankö


----------



## sülzrocka (2. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube die Kurbel ist folgende: http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-20/Tretkurbel-2-Wahl.html, Aussehen und Gewicht kommen hin.


----------



## zzeuzz (11. Februar 2015)

hat wer eine idee wo ich speichen für die 20 Zoll LRS bekomme? keiner meiner Lieferanten kann diese längen liefern

16 x 174 mm
52 x 178 mm
28 x 182 mm
12 x 188 mm

danke


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

guggst du hier:

http://gingko-spezialradteile.de/gingkoshop/


----------



## zzeuzz (16. Februar 2015)

Sehr gut danke gleich geordert


----------



## zzeuzz (16. Februar 2015)

Original






Kcnc Fly ride 50 mm mit Aluschrauben


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Februar 2015)

Was willst du denn mit so viel Speichen?
Baust du 4 LRS?


----------



## zzeuzz (16. Februar 2015)

nur 2


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Februar 2015)

36- loch oder 32 loch?
Warum so viele Speichen?
Schaust du mein Laufrad an. 16 Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (16. Februar 2015)

Ein Satz hat komplett 32 Loch weil dort eine Scheiben Bremse verbaut wird. Solch halbe einspeichsachen kann man machen,  ich aber nicht. Der andere Satz wird 20/24


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

Heute habe ich mal schnell 6 Schrauben von der Bremse getauscht


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

Und es geht weiter


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

Vorn 450 g
Hinten 580 g


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Februar 2015)

Kannst du mal die einzelnen Gewichte des LRS angeben?
Die Gesamtgewichte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

hab ich nicht alles einzeln gewogen passt aber so


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Februar 2015)

Na dann, ich glaub es kaum!


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

Gut die Hängwage ist nicht so recht genau

Sind 15 g mehr


----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

So

Neue Bremshebel kommen noch und Pedalen. Dann wird es 7,8 kg wiegen

10 Fach XT
Novatec Naben mit Kinlin Felgen
Kcnc Teile
leichte Schwalbe Schläuche 
Mow Joe s 1,85 er
115 mm Kurbel

Bis auf Bremsarme und Rahmen hab ich eigentlich alles getauscht.  


Da würde noch mehr gehen aber das würde dann extrem teuer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn komplett ist mach ich mal ein ordentliches Foto


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Februar 2015)

Eingeweiht


----------



## zzeuzz (23. Februar 2015)

Fertsch


----------



## KIV (23. Februar 2015)

Goil..!


----------



## zzeuzz (27. Februar 2015)

Es wiegt jetzt 7,8 kg und sieht einfach mal super aus.


----------



## Floh (3. März 2015)

Die AEST Bremsgriffe sind mir zu sehr gebastelt / fummelig. Der Rest sieht wirklich super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (3. März 2015)

Ich habe die KCNC-Hebel am Ben-E-Bike, die mit den AEST nahezu baugleich sind. 
Fazit: die Dinger taugen nix und kommen wieder ab. 
Sohnemann greift halt mit mehr als zwei Fingern - seine Zeigefinger liegen dann auch auf der scharfkantigen Flanken am Hebelanfang auf. Bei langen Abfahrten am Wochenende hat er gesagt, dass es weh tut. 

Avid Speed Dial sind schon bestellt...


----------



## zzeuzz (3. März 2015)

Also bisher kommt der kleine damit klar. Mal beobachten können


----------



## Bens_Papa (3. März 2015)

Meiner hat auch fast zwei Monate nicht gemeckert - erst jetzt, wo er auf einer langen, sehr steilen Abfahrt permanent kräftig zulangen musste, fand er es nicht mehr ganz so lustig.


----------



## zzeuzz (3. März 2015)

ich glaube aber eher, dass dies ein kraftproblem ist. ist halt keine 1 finger scheibenbremse so eine vbrake


----------



## zzeuzz (7. März 2015)

Heute habe ich mal ein Paar ordentliche Fotos gemacht. Eingestellt ist auch alles. Der Kleine ist glücklich und ich auch.


----------



## A-Kaiser (29. Juni 2015)

Sehr gutes Ergebnis. Gefällt mir.
Schön wäre noch eine Liste der Teile mit vorher nachher, der Gewichtseinsparung und den Preisen.


----------



## zzeuzz (29. Juni 2015)

Eine Liste habe ich bei dem Rad nicht. Materialpreis waren glaube ich um die 900 €


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2015)

Schickes Rad! Die Bremshebel von AEST finde ich okay, im Gegensatz zu deren V-Brakes. Die flexen total, sind nicht zu gebrauchen!

Ich habe an Philipps Rad fast identische Teile verbaut und bin seinerzeit auf 6,5kg gekommen. Mit Gepäckträger, Licht und Schutzblechen 8kg. Wo liegt denn da der Teufel im Detail? Der Poison Rahmen wog knapp 1,6kg.


----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

Gabel und Rahmen.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2015)

Weg mit denen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzeuzz (1. Juli 2015)

Optik siegt


----------



## KIV (1. Juli 2015)

Ist die Gabel aus Stahl..? Dann kannst Du da ziemlich locker 500g rausholen. Von Kaniabikes.eu eine blanke Gabel besorgen und passend pulvern lassen. Kostet keine 100€.
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1620031?in=set

@Fisch123 hatte auch noch günstigere Tipps, dann kommst Du unter 50€ weg...


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> eine blanke Gabel besorgen und passend pulvern lassen. Kostet keine 100€.


und dann einen blanken Rahmen...


----------



## KIV (1. Juli 2015)

Der Rahmen kann soooo schwer eigentlich gar nicht sein. Die Cube-Rahmen für Erwachsene sind ja auch einigermaßen leicht.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2015)

Hast Recht. Ich erinnere mich noch  





von @BikerDad


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kann soooo schwer eigentlich gar nicht sein. Die Cube-Rahmen für Erwachsene sind ja auch einigermaßen leicht.


Kenne das Gewicht der Kinderrahmen bei Cube zwar nicht, aber so allgemein wohl ein unzulässiger Rückschluss. Zumal Cube auch solche und solche Erwachsenen-Rahmen im Angebot hat...  6,5 für komplett mit Schaltung und 2 Bremsen ist aber schon ne Ansage. Ich wüsste ausm Hut jetzt nicht, wo ich bei unserm Moskito noch 1kg rausholen sollte. Da wären eine ganze Menge Teile zu wechseln, vermutlich sogar der Rahmen, welcher 1,6 glaube hat.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2015)

Ich habe was so um 1,4kg im Kopf.


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2015)

Für den Würfel? Das wäre für einen Preiswert-Kinder-Rahmen schon ziemlich gut. Oder meinst Du den Moskito? Habe meine Wiegeliste leider nicht zur Hand. Die Gabel ist aber in der Tat sehr leicht, das hab ich mir gemerkt.


----------



## Diman (2. Juli 2015)

Ja für den Würfel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2015)

Dann würde ich da nur die Gabel tauschen. Die (leichte) Moskitogabel in Chromausführung gibts grad bei kania.com. Oder eine günstigere bei kania.eu, die muss dann halt noch Lack bekommen...


----------



## MONCHI76 (7. Juli 2015)

...was wiegt denn die original Cube Gabel?

Beim R´Bock 20 sind es fast 1.300 Gramm...........nicht der Rahmen----------die Gabel !!!!!!!

Habe mir auch die Klapprad Alugabel für 20 Euro bei Ebay geholt, Gewicht mit entsprechend gekürztem AHEAD Shaft = 760 Gramm

Wenn man jetzt mal die Investition unter dem Aspekt "Gramm Ersparnis pro Euro" betrachtet, war das bis jetzt der Königsdeal.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/371274144858?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

